# Residency permit



## jordan0990 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi guys . I am looking for some information about applying for a residency permit . I know the rules about having to show proof of funds . If you are married to a turkish citizen do you still have to show funds to cover yourself in Turkey or are the rules different when you are married ? Any help would be appreciated . Thank you


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

My wife is Turkish. She got a statement showing her salary and they took it.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

http://www.invest.gov.tr/en-US/inve...gtoturkey/Pages/HowToGetAResidencePermit.aspx


----------

